# Were you a weirdo when you was 13?



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

This site can be cringe-worthy. The battle of the ages, but we can all connect to a certain time.
So what were you like at 13-14? Did you write sexual fan fictions? Were you edgy?


----------



## riummi (Dec 27, 2015)

please don't make me remember


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

I hacked accounts by luring younger players at the site i was on and then convincing them to give me their passwords.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 27, 2015)

I was weird.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

I was terrible I hate myself age 12 was better


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I was. I watched anime, liked religion, dind hav no job, I tried learning japanese (Yes I know, cringey AF), and I had respect for bronies........ But I didn't browse 4chan /b/ & /pol/ back then, so I guess that was better.


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

I personally thought(at 13) that I had bipolar cause I was really moody and this made me cool with the emos.
I kept adding on disorders to have people feel bad for me cause I liked the attention.

Now that I'm older I really hate that sht, self-diagnosing.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 27, 2015)

I was on neopets at the time and I was an ass**** with my group of ass**** friends. I was mainly annoying online. it didn't transfer to rl as much.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 27, 2015)

I was one of those that goes LOL RANDOM XD, made a small fanfic with my fictional crushes, misinterpreted what emo & goth means and made my profile all ~*~dark & edgy~*~, even had a cute Jack Skellington pencil case made (which is now used to store keys by my mom), wore black most of the time, and pretty much an embarrassment. You can check out what I was like on my gaia, where I hang out for a while until I grew out of it.

I don't really regret it because it's normal for kids that age, and I left that phase as soon as I entered high school.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

my whole IMVU closet represents my 13 year old self and you can see that i was a try hard emo-poser


----------



## device (Dec 27, 2015)

on a site I went on when I was like 13 yrs old everyone was rly mean to me so I ratted a mod and got his password, and then a few other ppl that didn't like me I also retrieved their password and now that's something I wanna do, so I spend most of my day learning how to code c++ python java etc while being an edgy kid on tbt


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

I currently am 14, and looking back to some of my first posts here.....Just...no.... //shudders

I don't think I'm as bad now, but for some reason people still hate me xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

im not 13 yet but i was really cringy last year

i joined a forum a while back and i kept overreacting because no one replied to my threads, nobody wanted to be my friend (wonder why), etc... so basically everyone hated me on that forum

then i told everyone that i was leaving the forum and they all replied with smiley faces lmao

i looked up my account and i cringe so hard


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> I currently am 14, and looking back to some of my first posts here.....Just...no.... //shudders
> 
> I don't think I'm as bad now, but for some reason people still hate me xD



it only gets worse from here until the age of 18
i pretended to be a model on myspace to get a boyfriend and it worked but i forgot my password so i guess that relationship is done now


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

Of course not I'm still a ***** so


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> my whole IMVU closet represents my 13 year old self and you can see that i was a try hard emo-poser




lol imvu ruined me 
I always tried to be a hardcore scene kid, I would always say I love skittles and puppies but then turn to the flip side like I'm depress 
I use to act like I self harm and wore these ugly arm warmers and use hair spray to puff up my hair 
I hate my 13 year old self, I would fight myself. But I do admit the carefree balls I use to have when I was younger


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

lmao
I remember pretending to a hacker and would post old pictures of people who did hack to intimidate people.

I can bea big enough person to apology for making Pocky feel bad but you're still weird bby, just like the rest of us.


----------



## device (Dec 27, 2015)

for a lot of ppl this is the site that they will look back on when they're older on how cringy they were and wanna forget everything about it


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol imvu ruined me
> I always tried to be a hardcore scene kid, I would always say I love skittles and puppies but then turn to the flip side like I'm depress
> I use to act like I self harm and wore these ugly arm warmers and use hair spray to puff up my hair
> I hate my 13 year old self, I would fight myself. But I do admit the carefree balls I use to have when I was younger



I wasted money buying my name on IMVU and I haven't designed any clothes. Not to mention my user name is crappy and I wasted like $12 (it was cheaper back in 08) basically.


----------



## device (Dec 27, 2015)

I wanna be an edgy kid for a living


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 27, 2015)

2 words:
Club Penguin
Cringy and Weird enough


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

Remember poptropica?


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I wasted money buying my name on IMVU and I haven't designed any clothes. Not to mention my user name is crappy and I wasted like $12 (it was cheaper back in 08) basically.



Imvu is so hardcore with names now, if you even go in a chat with guest in front of it of if its a crappy name they will try to roast the hell outta you. I use to make badges


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

device said:


> I wanna be an edgy kid for a living



me 2

my brother had a girlfriend in club penguin and she disappeared


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lmao
> I remember pretending to a hacker and would post old pictures of people who did hack to intimidate people.
> 
> I can bea big enough person to apology for making Pocky feel bad but you're still weird bby, just like the rest of us.



Thanks for the apology, but it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Remember poptropica?



Oh my gosh yes! Ahah me and my stepsister used to play that together lmaoo


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Thanks for the apology, but it wasn't necessary.




It is.
Next time you throw indirect shade come to me, cause you're still salty.
But it's okay, I'm good with kids.
Live your life boo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh yes! Ahah me and my stepsister used to play that together lmaoo




That was like the only site to play during school since every site was block.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Imvu is so hardcore with names now, if you even go in a chat with guest in front of it of if its a crappy name they will try to roast the hell outta you. I use to make badges



My IMVU name is minnie333445 and you can live my 13 year old life when you visit it. I was emo and a weeb and the name itself is an embarrassment


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Remember poptropica?



yes my teachers let us play that since everything was blocked besides disney.com but it was meh


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 27, 2015)

ด็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็I'm also used to be that kid that tried to be edgy by saying dumb stuff, and trying to act up and everything, I was such an idiot...

ด็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็



   ด็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็






ด็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็...... omg this is such a wierd letter or whatever it is ด็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> My IMVU name is minnie333445 and you can live my 13 year old life when you visit it. I was emo and a weeb and the name itself is an embarrassment





Mines was PrincesDarknessXD

/cribges

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> yes my teachers let us play that since everything was blocked besides disney.com but it was meh



Tbt disney.com was my ish with the fairies


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Mines was PrincesDarknessXD
> 
> /cribges
> 
> ...



omg the fariy website was my life
so was barbie.com


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Mines was PrincesDarknessXD
> 
> /cribges
> 
> ...


i just played pixie hollow on Disney tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

is that what you're talking about?


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I'm still 14... but I turn 15 in a week, sooo

I don't know about this year, but I know when I was 13, my VMs on another forum were.... really cringe-worthy. One of them literally went like this:
05-02-2014 05:43 PM "i loveeeeeee rock! I listen to it on the bus everyday! 
if you talked to me in grade school and told me I would love rock in the future, I would be like WAT!@!@!!!!! lol
my friend likes Avril Lavighne and this weird punk rock stuff, that's just weird imo"

....yeah.
I also made horrible music videos on my iPod, and for the first half of the year I had issues getting acne under control. 
I would never want to go back to that time.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 27, 2015)

I was actually pretty normal. Now age 8 through 12 is a different cringey story. 
At 13, I was really beginning to change and defined who I am today for the most part.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

Moshi ****ing Monsters

I ****ing loved that website, and got my dad to buy me membership every few months.
I had like 7 accounts too, and gave all my Moshi Monsters bad names like "stripy".


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> omg the fariy website was my life
> so was barbie.com



My auto correct is so bad 
I loved Barbie.com I had vip and everything

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> i just played pixie hollow on Disney tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> is that what you're talking about?




Yes pixie hollow


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2015)

i was a sinister blend of softcore edginess and "omg random xD" like I'm pretty sure I used the word "smexy" once and disgraced my whole family line. Plus I had no idea how forums worked, I recall getting called noob a lot. lol


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> omg the fariy website was my life
> so was barbie.com



Barbie site was the lifeeeee. I took such good care of that little baby


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> My auto correct is so bad
> I loved Barbie.com I had vip and everything


remember everythinggirl.com? omg i love that so much
they had this 'that's so raven' game i was such a pro

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> Barbie site was the lifeeeee. I took such good care of that little baby



I PLAYED THAT GAME SO MANY TIMES


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> remember everythinggirl.com? omg i love that so much
> they had this 'that's so raven' game i was such a pro
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I doubt anyone remembers, but Barbie also had this schooby doo themed game and I played that so much 





I was a pro

I just found it again and time to relive my younger life


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

girlgogames


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

Girlsgogames.com was so dramaful


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I doubt anyone remembers, but Barbie also had this schooby doo themed game and I played that so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I LOVED THAT GAME!!!!!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

Good ol' PetPetPark. I remember making a new account about every day because I could never remember my username or password.
Eventually when I finally bothered to write my information down my favorite hobby on the site was stalking conversations.
I would sometime run into fights and it'd be hilarious to see people try to curse with the site's filter.
"Duck u, u ditch, u as hole, I hope u go to hail"
Oh and when I was new to this site I was a basement spammer. I regret those days.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> OMG I LOVED THAT GAME!!!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> OMG I LOVED THAT GAME!!!!!



You can play it again if you'd like


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

omg petpetpark
Everyone was just so segregated, you either had to be a dog period or you're ugly


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> You can play it again if you'd like



ah i can't, im on an ipad rip


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Good ol' PetPetPark. I remember making a new account about every day because I could never remember my username or password.
> Eventually when I finally bothered to write my information down my favorite hobby on the site was stalking conversations.
> I would sometime run into fights and it'd be hilarious to see people try to curse with the site's filter.
> "Duck u, u ditch, u as hole, I hope u go to hail"
> Oh and when I was new to this site I was a basement spammer. I regret those days.




Lol I was a bat on there they called me ugly from my nose 
I get ban from the site because I tried to cuss


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


>



i was sad when they shut it down :'(


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

I got called a lesbian on petpetpark
" you less be an"


----------



## Llust (Dec 27, 2015)

i regret everything i did when i was 13 tbh. i did weird **** and i found my other accounts from when i was 14/under. idk how people even put up with me back then


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 27, 2015)

when all of my money was for club penguin memberships addiction :v)


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

I never played PetPetPark, but I did play Millsberry and i loved that game. I still love it tbh


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> omg petpetpark
> Everyone was just so segregated, you either had to be a dog period or you're ugly



The dog was the only nice one though, besides the cat like thing.

I remember when creating my character I surly chose depending on their personality, despite the fact that those things don't matter in the actual game.

"Oh I'm going to choose this ugly sea creature thing because he likes to draw and so do I omg!!"


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I doubt anyone remembers, but Barbie also had this schooby doo themed game and I played that so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that game omg yess
and you had to click on the items to look for clues and stuff my life


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone played studyisland?


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

The dude zoogle was everywhere


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Anyone played studyisland?



ME


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetix said:


> when all of my money was for club penguin memberships addiction :v)



Oh man that reminds me, PetPetPark was so expensive.
It cost 25$ for a two month memebership and 25$ for I think 1k NickCash.
Which is the only way you can get both things besides doing a 15 or so step quest for the inventor guy and he gives you 50NC which you can't do anything with except for some lame face paint or something.

And I remember adding a lot of people as friends on PPP and then we never talked again, I really just accepted any random request I got.
I still do that to this day on here and pretty much any other site with a friend adding system.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I never played PetPetPark, but I did play Millsberry and i loved that game. I still love it tbh



omg i also played millsberry 

i think i found it when i was 3 but i lost it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just played it for the cereals


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> The dude zoogle was everywhere



The guy in the picture says otherwise.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> The dude zoogle was everywhere



OH WAIT A SPLIT SECOND IS THE NAME OF THAT PETPETPET MAGIC MARSHMALLOW?!l

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh it says Maple Marshamllow. Phew. Although that doesn't make any sense


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Anyone played studyisland?



yes i do in school


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 27, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Oh man that reminds me, PetPetPark was so expensive.
> It cost 25$ for a two month memebership and 25$ for I think 1k NickCash.
> Which is the only way you can get both things besides doing a 15 or so step quest for the inventor guy and he gives you 50NC which you can't do anything with except for some lame face paint or something.
> 
> ...


Used to do same in CP
God there's this thing called CPPS.ME
There's brown penguin having sex in the town center...
And the spanish version is the meaning of cringy
Everyone is blonde with yellow skin like trying to date wtf?! you're 9 years old


----------



## Damniel (Dec 27, 2015)

Who wasn't to be honest?


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> ME




I use to play some site where every math problem you get right you give a grain of rice to a kid in Africa 
I would break my neck and try to fill a bowl up for a kid


----------



## tumut (Dec 27, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I was weird.


Have you seen your deviantart?

- - - Post Merge - - -

""was'''


----------



## Albuns (Dec 27, 2015)

Ya, all I did for that entire time was stay indoors and doodle robots and stuff all day.


----------



## treetops (Dec 27, 2015)

oh god, i don't want to remember how weird i was when i was 13, haha. i had a crush on a video game character and would always pair him up with my mary sue oc. those were some dark days of my life, lol.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

This should be renamed to "Were you a weirdo when you were younger?" because I was on PPP when I was nine.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2015)

tbt is full of like ppl who act like theyre 13


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> tbt is full of like ppl who act like theyre 13



And your point is...?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I am pretty weird.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm, when I was thirteen I was just getting out of playing barbies and dolls/drawing. I played with dolls a lot, gamecube and drew a lot of pictures. Though getting older I thought I went through depression since I was always feel bad every time I go to school and couldn't eat or sleep, I was dying but yeah It's okey now


----------



## shuba (Dec 27, 2015)

i was a ****, i played bad mmorpgs and tried to scam people by getting to know them
they became my friends and i still know them but i used to secretly take their gold until some point


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm frickin 13 rn, rip.


Years from now I can't wait to look back on the posts I made at this age and cringe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized I'm not a kid anymore and I'm growing up agh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> I use to play some site where every math problem you get right you give a grain of rice to a kid in Africa
> I would break my neck and try to fill a bowl up for a kid



I did the same thing. Hopefully those kids received my bag of rice (freerice.com i think)


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I did the same thing. Hopefully those kids received my bag of rice (freerice.com i think)





They probably lied to us so we can do some math problems p


----------



## tumut (Dec 27, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I'm frickin 13 rn, rip.
> 
> 
> Years from now I can't wait to look back on the posts I made at this age and cringe.
> ...


make some memories &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

I was 13 three months ago, I'm still weird but w/e


----------



## shuba (Dec 27, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I'm frickin 13 rn, rip.
> 
> 
> Years from now I can't wait to look back on the posts I made at this age and cringe.
> ...





Dixx said:


> make some memories ��



you need cringe material for later on, its really fun looking back


----------



## Llust (Dec 27, 2015)

just out of curiosity, did anyone else play wizard 101 when they were 13 & under?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, did anyone else play wizard 101 when they were 13 & under?



Nah


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, did anyone else play wizard 101 when they were 13 & under?




lol I still play, well kinda 
People would be mad at me when I try helping them in battles lol


----------



## tumut (Dec 27, 2015)

mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, did anyone else play wizard 101 when they were 13 & under?


for like a week until my mom uninstalled it


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 27, 2015)

I probably annoyed a ton of people when I was 13, but I didn't mean to. I was very depressed and angry during that time, because I was getting bullied a lot at school. I was miserable, so I ended up getting in a lot of fights with my family. None of them were supportive or tried to understand what was happening, which only made things worse. Eventually I had to leave school because I just couldn't handle public school and I got a lot better.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, I'm 15 now, so that was only two years ago.
Eh, hard to say. I definitely wasn't as weird when I was 13 as I was when I was 10 or 11.


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 27, 2015)

I can honestly say, yeah, I was weird at 13. But honestly, who isn't? 13 is such an awkward age. 

I feel old compared to some of the other posters! I was 13...13 years ago, nearly 14 years ago. Eeek!


----------



## shuba (Dec 28, 2015)

mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, did anyone else play wizard 101 when they were 13 & under?



i didn't, but friends of mine did so we went back and played it for a few days a year ago
cool game


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2015)

I didn't really do any weird things. I just drew a lot, played video games and played football with my friends. 

From what I've seen of my online activity though...Well, that's one of the reasons I ditched my old user name I used to go by online. I don't want people to trace me back to that ****.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

Tbh I can't remember doing anything super weird when I was 13 even though I probably did
I probably still played with barbies then or something idk


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 28, 2015)

when i was 12 i went through a week-long phase where i thought eugenics was awesome


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

This game was my favorite when I was 5


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 28, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> tbt is full of like ppl who act like theyre 13



that's probably because they are 13


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm probably weirder now honestly.


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2015)

If I remember right I was one of those people who would constantly call themselves a weirdo when really I was just obnoxious.

That might have been more 11 yr old me but eh same thing


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 28, 2015)

I was a bit edgy


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 28, 2015)

I was definitely weird, if not malicious when I was thirteen. I liked throwing bugs and stabbing people with my fingernails. I also liked making weapons out of office supplies. It was all in good fun though.


----------



## 2pVaporeon (Dec 28, 2015)

As much as I don't want to remember, 13 year old me was cringey. 
"XDDD LMFAO SO RANDOM. RAWR MEANS I LOVE YOU IN DINOSAUR! XDDD"
Or was that maybe 12? 13 maybe more Typing With Every Word Capital Like This.
Tried being edgy with the emo/scene kids. Having a strict mom got me nowhere. I am thankful now.
Hey they liked me without the piercings and colored hair, so I mean.. I guess I didn't lose?


----------



## pandapples (Dec 28, 2015)

I think at 13 I was obsessed with Maplestory. I hope I wasn't cringe-y at that time in my life... I mostly kept to myself and my group of friends. I think I was cringe-ier at age 11. I typed stupidly and thought it was cool and had weird AIM profile descriptions (whatever they were called)


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 28, 2015)

Eh I wasn't weird at 13. I guess I was immature though, jut didn't see things rationally, like all 13 y/o kids. I was a goody two shoes otherwise.


----------



## biibii (Dec 28, 2015)

im 13 rn  and i think i will cringe in the near future because of BTS


----------



## Xolexiii (Dec 28, 2015)

When I was about 12 I was so obsessed with dance moms and had a fan page and made edits and all. I even met Chloe omg and I thought of her as like a massive celebrity.... *cringe cringe*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

lol yes i was like the worst weeb lmfao. and probably hormonal as f**ck


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 28, 2015)

I wouldn't say that I was, really, I didn't do anything odd or weird. I suppose maybe my sense of humour was a little stupid and I acted a little immaturely at times but thankfully I don't have any cringe worthy memories from being 13, most of the embarrassing things I did happened when I was 12, haha. I was maybe a little sensitive at times and a bit ignorant... But I didn't have like an emo phase or anything. x3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 28, 2015)

I guess I was pretty normal. I was silly, immature, and boy crazy. Yep, pretty normal for a 13 year old.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

Considering I'm 14 now, yes I am.
But I was weirder a year ago.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm only just 14 so i'm just as cringy as I was before, I'd assume.
I think 12 was my cringiest age by far, though.
Or perhaps when I was 9/10 when I was obsessed with moshi monsters and trolling people on the moshi monster forums.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

I used words like zomg and prettyful and :3. I thought skirts over jeans looked good. I wore cat ears. I didn't know how to take care of myself. Let's not talk about it.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 28, 2015)

I wasn't really cringeworthy at 13, I was sort of mature actually. My cringeworthy period was more 10-11. At 13 I was just super obsessed with choir, I liked writing, Animal Crossing and listening to Christian music, I had no interest in boys/makeup and I was super socially awkward. And of course I was sort of a nerd. Oh wait, I basically just described me today.  XD


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

I was way more cringey at ages 8-11


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 28, 2015)

When I was 13? Hell, three years later I'm still weird.


----------



## Greggy (Dec 28, 2015)

It's not like I'm still a weirdo, dude.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2015)

yes, i was painfully annoying in a certain forum when i was 13, i didn't even realise it at the time though, that's the scary part, that's why i have some sympathy for the kids of the forum


----------



## Albuns (Dec 28, 2015)

mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, did anyone else play wizard 101 when they were 13 & under?



Yep, best and worse years of my childhood.


----------



## unravel (Dec 28, 2015)

A weirdo and a weeb since 10 to 15


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 28, 2015)

Everyone's a weirdo when they're 13. I was cringey and immature with the best of them.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 28, 2015)

I was a complete freak. Enough said.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

'Were you a weirdo when you was 13?' --> 'You were/are most certainly a weirdo at the age of 13'


----------



## maarowak (Dec 28, 2015)

Everyone is. I just finished my hebiatrics classes this semester, and I can assure all of you that a) everything about teenagehood is awkward and terrible and everyone is lost and confused b) it's also 100% normal and expected.
But no one tells teenagers or parents that, so everyone thinks it's weird and there is so much fighting.

So, if you are on your teenagehood, buddy, it's ok. You're trying to figure out a lot of things. Just remember to be kind to others and have some empathy. And carry that to adulthood.

(and adults, be kind to teenagers)


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

oh no


----------



## Soigne (Dec 28, 2015)

I found my old Facebook account from when I was 13 and I would fight my younger self if I could


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm 14 and honestly regret 90% of the things I do right after.

I'll probably regret this post in 39 minutes.

edit: it's honestly not as bad as like 5th - 7th grade though. i was smart but like, really stupid at the same time and honestly so ugly. im qt now tho so that's always exciting


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 28, 2015)

please do not make me remember. I still cry and cringe every time


----------



## N e s s (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm 14 and i'm still annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -

but oh well


----------



## Healer (Dec 28, 2015)

My whole existence revolved around kickball and trying to get my MySpace page perfectly centered with stupid codes


----------



## mintellect (Dec 28, 2015)

Bjork said:


> I'm 14 and honestly regret 90% of the things I do right after.
> 
> I'll probably regret this post in 39 minutes.
> 
> edit: it's honestly not as bad as like 5th - 7th grade though. *i was smart but like, really stupid at the same time* and honestly so ugly. im qt now tho so that's always exciting



Hooray, we have something in common. I do amazing on tests and things of the sort and yet I have no common sense.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Hooray, we have something in common. I do amazing on tests and things of the sort and yet I have no common sense.



my parents say that about me: 'all brains, but no common sense.'


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 28, 2015)

Literally everyone is a weirdo at thirteen years old. Everyone looks back on their younger self and is at least a little embarrassed, or can admit that they're way different as an adult. I can look back on myself from two or three years ago even and feel the same way. You grow a LOT during your teenage years, but you never really stop - at least I don't think you should. It's part of life 

When I was thirteen I mostly tried to keep my embarrassing behavior off the internet, like it was all dumb drama between friends (the things kids fight over... good lord, it's so silly).

I was a perky/mall goth back then. People are always so surprised to hear that part, which is interesting to me, since over 10 years later I still dye my hair bright colors and dress in darker colors, and the connection is a little more obvious to me. But I suppose now that I'm older I just look like a typical young adult with weird hair.  Despite my clothes always being dark, they're more sophisticated in terms of cut and style, so it doesn't evoke the sort of image I had as a teenager, thank god.


----------



## wassop (Dec 28, 2015)

i'm still trying to forget


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

I think we're all kind of weird when we're in our adolescence, and it makes sense when you think about it because at that time everything around us begins to change.

Me personally, I went through an emo phase when I was 13. It's really cringy looking back on it, but I can really see why I was like that: I was super depressed and was very desperate to fit in at the time, so when the rest of my friends started leaning towards that scene, I joined in with them because otherwise I felt like they wouldn't like me anymore.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

What 13 year old _isn't_ weird? LOL


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> What 13 year old _isn't_ weird? LOL




The ones who went to college before y'all


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

I was dressing in Hot Topic skinny jeans and shirts from my favorite "scene" bands. I was obsessed with "skater boys" and eyeliner. MySpace was also really cool when I was 13 so I was always on MySpace and all that stuff. 

So yeah, I was weird and embarrassing but some good things came out of being weird so I'm not stressed over my old self.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh god i just found some of my firsts posts on bell tree and am cringing beyond belief.


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 28, 2015)

At 13 I think I tried too hard to be liked. I've always had a fear of being around others and how I'm perceived. I wound up embarrassing myself most of the time.

ah how things never change


----------



## himeki (Dec 28, 2015)

INSANE WEEB


----------



## epona (Dec 28, 2015)

to be honest i was alright at 13, i was kinda cool actually and rather similar to how i am now, it's the ages 14-16 that make me cringe just because i was so stupid


----------



## Bowie (Dec 28, 2015)

I was stupid when I was 10.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> What 13 year old _isn't_ weird? LOL





Gamzee said:


> The ones who went to college before y'all





I have no idea what that reply means. LOL


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

Basically maturer children, a child prodigy lmao


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Basically maturer children, a child prodigy lmao



They're child prodigy's because they're even weirder.


----------



## Azura (Dec 28, 2015)

Though this mainly applies when I was a bit younger in the 11-12 range actually, I still did this stuff as I was turning 13. I mainly did Warrior cat rps, drew terrible art on Sketchfu, watched =3 back when that existed sooo...Yeah I definitely was.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2015)

I was a lot different than I was now... but I don't feel like I was very weird.


----------



## ams (Dec 29, 2015)

Sure was. Still am.


----------



## Azza (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm around that age, if not slightly older. I'm not interested in 'sexual fan fictions'. I've never read one nor do I plan on writing one. And I don't try to be edgy, it just comes naturally. Jk jk.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 29, 2015)

at age 11 i was a slut


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 29, 2015)

I was an uptight Jesus freak who couldn't take a joke. so I guess


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2015)

I was in that gothic phase and used to write sad poetry and would dream about suiside, my friends were like that as well. just typical teenage stuff


----------



## thecheese103 (Dec 29, 2015)

I didn't do anything particularly weird, that I can think of at least, but whenever I look at older posts of mine on the Internet (especially ones from when I was like 14 or younger), I can't help but cringe. Seeing myself posting memes and writing reviews and stuff and just seeing my personality as a young teen/child, just, ugh, I can't stand it. Cringeworthy doesn't even begin to describe it, if I could delete just everything I've done on the Internet after like, the last three years, tops, I'd totally do it.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 29, 2015)

No, a bit awkward per say but not a weirdo...I think honestly everyone is a bit "weird" or awkward at that age.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 29, 2015)

at 13 i would shtpost on gaia and write stories that took "lol random xD" humor to a whole new level. it was certainly... something.


----------



## Solus (Dec 29, 2015)

I was a shy 13 year old that was glued to his Gameboy playing pokemon as he ignored everything that occured in his life. As a result, that 13 year boy turned into a social outcast that doesn't even anything about social media.... xD

Pokemon was too good. Totally worth it.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 29, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> A weirdo and a weeb since 10 to 15



Faking weebs. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im still cringe worthy rn but not as bad as before,i  guess.


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm 14 now (15 in a week) and I honestly think I was/am that cringy. I never went through a 'OMG SO RANdOm!!! XDDD' phase, or an edgy try-hard phase, so I guess that's an accomplishment. I watch anime, but I obsess over it or go crazy or anything. I do have an few old youtube channels ( mostly drawing videos ) that are pretty bad, but thats pretty much it. Having no friends for 4 years might have something to do with it though.

I wear (classic) lolita now, and I really like it. It may seem cringy to some people, but it's actually quite subdued (and I don't just do it to be 'kawaii'). Plus it's _some_ sort of motivation to keep working.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 29, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I'm 14 now (15 in a week) and I honestly think I was/am that cringy. I never went through a 'OMG SO RANdOm!!! XDDD' phase, or an edgy try-hard phase, so I guess that's an accomplishment. I watch anime, but I obsess over it or go crazy or anything. I do have an few old youtube channels ( mostly drawing videos ) that are pretty bad, but thats pretty much it. Having no friends for 4 years might have something to do with it though.
> 
> I wear (classic) lolita now, and I really like it. It may seem cringy to some people, but it's actually quite subdued (and I don't just do it to be 'kawaii'). Plus it's _some_ sort of motivation to keep working.



Post your coords.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 29, 2015)

adventure quest worlds

//shivers


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 29, 2015)

I was a very strange thirteen year old. Socially awkward and only interested in Neopets.


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

I cringe when I think of my 13 year old self, honestly I've come such a long way....
Well maybe not too much since I'm still pretty weird but I've learned to live with it.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not close to thirteen yet n.n


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, I was such a weirdo I told all my friends I was weird.
That was a time of cringe-worthy memories.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I'm not close to thirteen yet n.n



Feel free to come back here anytime and read your posts on the forums when you feel like knowing more about your 12-13 y/o self


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I cringe at stuff I did last year , let alone when I was 13 omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



thecheese103 said:


> I didn't do anything particularly weird, that I can think of at least, but whenever I look at older posts of mine on the Internet (especially ones from when I was like 14 or younger), I can't help but cringe. Seeing myself posting memes and writing reviews and stuff and just seeing my personality as a young teen/child, just, ugh, I can't stand it. Cringeworthy doesn't even begin to describe it, if I could delete just everything I've done on the Internet after like, the last three years, tops, I'd totally do it.



This also really describes how I feel about your younger me lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nah i dont think that I really was. I didn't ever really behave poorly , or talked to too many people. Mostly just played video games with my brother , and watch anime.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2015)

As someone who is 13, I can confidently say I'm still weird and cringey. But at least I'm through my random, brony, weeaboo, phase.


----------



## pafupafu (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd like to think that I've always been relatively normal.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 30, 2015)

Beardo said:


> As someone who is 13, I can confidently say I'm still weird and cringey. But at least I'm through my random, brony, weeaboo, phase.



you seem very mature for 13 (well on this site, i don't know many 13 year olds irl), i assumed you were older when i saw you around the forum tbh


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 31, 2015)

im not 13 yet but i just know i will continue to be the same weird cringy person i have always been, so im gonna answer this in advance and say yes.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 31, 2015)

People grow up and mature over time. You're always going to think something you did when you were younger was stupid.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

I had a very painful weeaboo phase, and I was also one of those RANDOM LOL XDDDDDD girls. I talked like "Lol thank chu! Wuv chu so muwch! :333333 Plz wuv me for who I iz! Rawr!" It was horrible. It was just plain awful. I'm so glad I learned to tone it down, because it'd be pretty pitiful if a 17 year old girl ran around yelling that at people. I'm so glad I've changed for the best, otherwise I'd probably end up as a laughing stock.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

I was awful, ew.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 4, 2016)

I was definitely a very weird child at age 13...
I try not to think about my very awkward middle school years. Sure, I'm probably still weird now, but I'm liking the high school life a lot better.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

I HAVENT CHANGED A BIT


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't think I've changed much at all. Besides becoming more mature and understanding the Internet more, I have the same personality.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 4, 2016)

mogyay said:


> you seem very mature for 13 (well on this site, i don't know many 13 year olds irl), i assumed you were older when i saw you around the forum tbh



I get that a lot tbh

Factoring in my voice and face, things get confusing. There are people who are like "waiting for the day Steph reveals her real age" lol


----------

